# Vietnamese Fire/Rainbow Millipedes (Aulacobolus rubropunctatus)



## Justyn (Jan 28, 2008)

I just got in a good sized group of adults these guys that came from a Vietnam shipment.  They never cease to amaze me.  This is perhaps one of the most beautiful millipedes in the hobby.  I might even keep a few for myself!


----------



## CharlaineC (Jan 28, 2008)

whats one like that run and the lifespan


----------



## Justyn (Jan 28, 2008)

I just started to get them later last year, so I am not sure on the lifespan yet.  Likely 4-5 years.



CharlaineC said:


> whats one like that run and the lifespan


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 28, 2008)

pretty sexy, fora leafeater


----------



## ahas (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow!  That' s really beautiful!  :clap:


----------



## Choobaine (Jan 30, 2008)

I had one until my mother killed it two or three weeks ago despite detailed instructions. :/ They are incredible. I love those things!


----------



## Quixtar (Jan 31, 2008)

I had a male and two females before one of my females died unexpectedly. These guys burrow and don't like to show their vibrant colors much.


----------

